# Ogoshi-Ushiro Goshi



## tshadowchaser (Dec 13, 2005)

For those that don't know what these techniques are I would like someone to explain first Ogoshi  then explaiin Ushiro Goshi.

Do you find That Ushiro Goshi is a good counter  why


----------



## bignick (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll do what I can..

Ogoshi means major hip and is what most people think of when they think of your everyday run of the mill hip throw.  You break your opponents balance to the front or slightly to the side you're throwing.  From there you need to lower your center of gravity below uke's while sliding your hips in front of theirs.  At this point you should be facing the same direction as your uke with your hips slightly below theirs and your knees bent, with your feet about shoulder width apart.  Remember, use your knees to lower your center of gravity, bending at the waists breaks your posture and your balance.  If you're throwing right handed your right arm should be around uke's waist and your left can grab their sleeve, arm, or whatever you can get.  From there it's simple a matter of straightening your legs and rotating your body.  Remember to bring your arms with you or won't take them anywhere...hips and hands move together

*Ushiro Goshi to follow...*


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 13, 2005)

simular to a swiming move or the old time calistedics (sp)  toe touch motion?


----------



## bignick (Dec 13, 2005)

Ushiro Goshi means back hip and is almost the opposite of Ogoshi.  Here you slip behind your opponent and drop your hips below uke's while circling their waist with your arms.  From there you drive up with your legs and thrusting forward with your hips, this will generate a large amount of lift and will cause uke to be easily lifted off the ground, you really need to get the thrust with the hips and bend yourself backwards a bit otherwise you're just going to pick uke up and put him back down on his feet.  Once uke is airborne it's a pretty simple matter of just getting your body out of the way and guiding uke to the ground, as gently or forcefully as you desire.

As far as it being a counter throw, yes it is a good one.  In fact:


			
				Kodokan Judo by Jigoro Kano said:
			
		

> Ushiro Goshi is used to counter a hip throw



That's the first sentence under this throw's description in the Jigoro Kano's book, Kodokan Judo.  To me, a good counter throw is one where the tsukuri, or setup and distance is a position that uke will often enter while trying to setup a throw on you.  Here, if someone tries to do an Ogoshi on you, they end up almost perfectly in position for an Ushiro Goshi, as long as you are quick enough to spot it.  In fact, this is a pretty good counter for any type of front throw.  The only problem is that if you have a good opponent, if they can't get the initial off-balancing on the setup for a throw, they won't follow through, they will switch to a different technique, which denies you the chance of countering the throw, and if they do manage to off-balance you, you are in a situation where countering becomes very hard.


----------



## bignick (Dec 13, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> simular to a swiming move or the old time calistedics (sp)  toe touch motion?



The rotation?  Actually, yeah.  If you are throwing right handed, think about looking at your left pinky toe to get the correct rotation...


----------



## bignick (Dec 13, 2005)

O-goshi

Ushiro Goshi


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for those links


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2005)

I've pulled off this counter...but never against a judoka. I get it against people like karateka whose only throw is the hip throw. It's harder with an expert!


----------

